# Fish Oil for Fat Loss



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)

Fish Oil for Fat Loss by Monica Mollica Fish oil is well known for its beneficial cardiovascular and cardiac health effects. In 2004 FDA approved a prescription fish oil preparation for treatment of high blood triglycerides (hypertriglyceridemia) 1. However, recently several studies have shown that fish oil also has other beneficial effects, which might appeal [...]

*Read More...*


----------

